#ubuntu-us-la 2011-04-03
<Robdgreat> bts3685|vps: looks like your vps isn't doing the job
#ubuntu-us-la 2012-03-26
<haz3lnut> good evening
<haz3lnut> greating folks
#ubuntu-us-la 2012-03-28
<haz3lnut> anyone here?
<Robdgreat> hey
<haz3lnut> lol
<haz3lnut> this every 3 hour turn-around on chats is frustrating.
<Robdgreat> I'm not at work
<Robdgreat> there's no guarantee of where I am relative to the computer
<haz3lnut> I've been trying to get a chat going in #subsonic for a couple weeks, but apparently it's a dead zone.
<Robdgreat> heh, I'm not going to be at work anymore
<haz3lnut> uh oh.
<Robdgreat> effective this afternoon.
<haz3lnut> wah happend
<haz3lnut> ?
<haz3lnut> quit?
<haz3lnut> terminate?
<haz3lnut> d
<Robdgreat> the latter
<haz3lnut> made googoo eyes at the bosses daughter?
<Robdgreat> unh-uh
<haz3lnut> g'night Rob.  Good luck tomorrow!
#ubuntu-us-la 2012-04-01
<haz3lnut> good evening folks
<Robdgreat> howdy
<r2d2rogers> o/
<haz3lnut> howdy ho
<haz3lnut> still here?
<Robdgreat> yeah
<haz3lnut> well then
<haz3lnut> we have a quorum?
<haz3lnut> ..kidding
<haz3lnut> just listening to some music, while I surf around.
<haz3lnut> arguing with wife about eating late at night :-)
<Robdgreat> meh
<haz3lnut> "meh" to the listening, surfing, or arguing?
<Robdgreat> the arguing about that
<Robdgreat> any arguments against eating after x:00 involve the fact that people are more likely to graze late at night, not due to any magical properties
<haz3lnut> lol
<haz3lnut> so r2, no like to chat?
<haz3lnut> just one little smirk o/ and that's it?
<Robdgreat> that wasn't a smirk
<Robdgreat> it was a wave.
<Robdgreat> he's probably multitasking like me
<haz3lnut> oh
<haz3lnut> so what the frell else are y'all doing?
<Robdgreat> I'm also watching Toy Story 2 with my sister and brother-in-law, and learning how to set up a django app
<haz3lnut> django, cool
<haz3lnut> toy story, meh
<Robdgreat> nah, it's pretty awesome
<haz3lnut> :-)
<haz3lnut> ...and rogers? what are you up to this eve?
<Robdgreat> r2d2rogers: wake up
<haz3lnut> ...r2d2rogers
<Robdgreat> heh
<haz3lnut> I got some "Ibiza Lounge, Cool Jazz Edition" playing in the background. :-)
<haz3lnut> nice musak
<Robdgreat> nice
<Robdgreat> I'm looking for something to put on what appears to be a bug bite or something gone awry on my finger
<Robdgreat> or a wasp sting or someting
<haz3lnut> tecquila...cures everything!
<Robdgreat> though I don't recall getting stung by anything
<Robdgreat> yeah, I got no tequila
<haz3lnut> if it was a wasp, you would have known in the first 30 seconds
<Robdgreat> I know
<Robdgreat> I haven't been stung in years, but it's not something you really forget
<haz3lnut> probably an ant
<Robdgreat> that does sound plausible
<Robdgreat> blegh
<Robdgreat> my finger's swollen. This needs to go away. I just took some benadryl
<haz3lnut> if you don;t have tecquila, rubbing alcohol works :-)...but don;t try to drink it :-)
<haz3lnut> benedryl was going to be my second suggestion.
<Robdgreat> so you were proposing applying the tequila to the site?
<haz3lnut> lol, yeah, but just a little, gotta save some to drink to kill the pain.
<Robdgreat> uh huh
<haz3lnut> couple years ago in Mexico, I got the shits from eating some crappy salad
<haz3lnut> My uncle suggested tecquila shots.
<haz3lnut> it worked
<Robdgreat> (no c in tequila)
<Robdgreat> but nice
<Robdgreat> I've never been to Mexico, and I'm pretty ok with that
<haz3lnut> no 'c' ?
<haz3lnut> hmm
<haz3lnut> guess not.
<haz3lnut> don;t know why I thought to put a c in there.
<haz3lnut> till tomorrow.  going to watch Merlin
<Robdgreat> night
